
Tesla tells workers to report to factory, cites ‘conflicting’ coronavirus orders - eganist
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-03-18/coronavirus-tesla-fremont-plant-shutdown
======
eganist
Choice quotes:

> “I will personally be at work, but that’s just me,”

-Elon

> Thousands of workers streamed into the factory Tuesday, many arriving by
> bus.

-LA Times

\---

I've already canceled my Tesla order (RN112815329) for how grossly Elon has
personally mismanaged this by passive-aggressively driving people into offices
and factories by simply saying he himself would still show up.

------
RoyTyrell
Elon Musk has some nice technology ideas but man is he a huge douche-bag. He's
even telling his employees that the risks are overblown.

